# Using Diatomaceous Earth in Soap



## Jaaret (Aug 5, 2010)

Years ago I recall a friend swearing by an expensive soap he purchased that had diatomaceous earth in it. Diatomaceous earth is not actually dirt or clay but 250 million year old material made of fossilized diodes(microscopic single-celled algae). The super tiny fossilized particles are reputed to be a safe and effective exfoliant, and the material is very rich in silica which is good for skin, hair and nails. Has anyone here experimented with this ingredient? If so, what were the results?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2010)

It's funny that you posted this about DE. I was just wondering if it was possible to use in soap. I have food grade DE and I drink about 1 T a day. I can verify it's good for the nails because mine have become very strong. I used to have problems with my nails being brittle and "peeling". I don't know if it's helped my skin and hair because I use so many different products I can't make a fair assessment.

Hmm...now that you've posted I'll definitely give it a try. I'll put it on my "to do" list for Saturday.


----------



## IanT (Aug 5, 2010)

Jaaret said:
			
		

> Years ago I recall a friend swearing by an expensive soap he purchased that had diatomaceous earth in it. Diatomaceous earth is not actually dirt or clay but 250 million year old material made of fossilized diodes(microscopic single-celled algae). The super tiny fossilized particles are reputed to be a safe and effective exfoliant, and the material is very rich in silica which is good for skin, hair and nails. Has anyone here experimented with this ingredient? If so, what were the results?




not yet but theres one experiment added to the list... I have soaped with seaweed/algae before, so I guess its not too much different lol just like a few million years older


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 5, 2010)

I HAVE!!! Too bad the soap was a double experiment that didnt turn out great! I sa this because I was feeling very risque and tried 2 totally new things hoping for a new cutting edge soap. The problem was that the soap had very little lather to it. This is what I did:
Shea Butter (Risk #1) 72.73%
Coconut Oil 20%
Beeswax 3.64%
Castor 3.64%
This was a 1365 gm oil batch. I did a 9% discount and added a 1/2C (volume) of the DE powder. After adding the DE I had to glop it into the mold. The soap got very hot...no insulation needed. It was the hardest bar of soap I have ever made and veryhard to cut. I know this isnt helping much but I made this when I was new to soaping and very experimental. 

Let us know how it comes out. I want to try it again. I have 20lbs of that stuff here!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 5, 2010)

Haha I had to go look that up just cause I wanted to know more about it.  Here is what Wikipedia says about it:

_*"Diatomaceous earth (pronounced /ˌdaɪ.ətɵˌmeɪʃəs ˈɜrθ/) also known as diatomite or kieselgur, is a naturally occurring, soft, siliceous sedimentary rock that is easily crumbled into a fine white to off-white powder. It has a particle size ranging from less than 1 micron to more than 1 millimeter, but typically 10 to 200 microns.[1] This powder has an abrasive feel, similar to pumice powder, and is very light, due to its high porosity. The typical chemical composition of oven dried diatomaceous earth is 80 to 90% silica, with 2 to 4% alumina (attributed mostly to clay minerals) and 0.5 to 2% iron oxide.[1]

Diatomaceous earth consists of fossilized remains of diatoms, a type of hard-shelled algae. It is used as a filtration aid, as a mild abrasive, as a mechanical insecticide, as an absorbent for liquids, as cat litter, as an activator in blood clotting studies, and as a component of dynamite. As it is also heat-resistant, it can be used as a thermal insulator."*_

I've used Pumice and it makes amazing gardener's and mechanic's soap.  It also works well on calloused feet.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 5, 2010)

When I made it, the bar was not exfoliating in a big way. The powder is so fine so it wasnt scrubbing...but it did have a great skin feel.


----------



## cwarren (Aug 5, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> It's funny that you posted this about DE. I was just wondering if it was possible to use in soap. I have food grade DE and I drink about 1 T a day. I can verify it's good for the nails because mine have become very strong. I used to have problems with my nails being brittle and "peeling". I don't know if it's helped my skin and hair because I use so many different products I can't make a fair assessment.
> 
> Hmm...now that you've posted I'll definitely give it a try. I'll put it on my "to do" list for Saturday.


   Where do you buy it that you trust it's food grade ?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/


----------



## cwarren (Aug 6, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> http://www.earthworkshealth.com/


   Thank you, I ordered 10 # ..


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 6, 2010)

Neat, one of my clients gave me some of this as a gift, for cleaning out the pipes    It supposedly "scrubs" your digestive track.  It's a super fine powder.  I think I could spare some for soap.  It's so fine I bet it would make better face scrub soap that the finest of pumice powder.  Darn it and I just bought pumice.  Oh well, can't complain about having too many soaping materials.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 6, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Neat, one of my clients gave me some of this as a gift, for cleaning out the pipes    It supposedly "scrubs" your digestive track.  It's a super fine powder.  I think I could spare some for soap.  It's so fine I bet it would make better face scrub soap that the finest of pumice powder.  Darn it and I just bought pumice.  Oh well, can't complain about having too many soaping materials.



I hear that! I honestly can't stop "collecting" soaping stuff.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Neat, one of my clients gave me some of this as a gift, for cleaning out the pipes    It supposedly "scrubs" your digestive track.  It's a super fine powder.  I think I could spare some for soap.  It's so fine I bet it would make better face scrub soap that the finest of pumice powder.  Darn it and I just bought pumice.  Oh well, can't complain about having too many soaping materials.



Yes, it is very fine. It looks like flour and it does clean you out.  :wink: 

cwarren - You're welcome. Please let me know how you like it. I was on it about3-4 weeks before I noticed an improvement in my nails. I add a little juice into the water before I drink it because I think it has a "chalky" taste. The juice helps cover this taste.


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Aug 6, 2010)

Just be very, very careful not to inhale the dust.   :shock:  You don't want a lungfull of this stuff.


----------



## tespring (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for bringing this up!  I am going to have to give this stuff a try, for soap and for me. lol


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

PLEASE SOMEONE LET ME KNOW HOW THIS TURNS OUT! I have  already had one simi ruined batch of soap and I am not so eagar to try it again! I love earth powder though! I am wanting to start taking it again since I did not take it during my pregnancy because I wasnt sure how safe it was...and now I am nursing and am still unsure if I can take it! That stuff makes your nails grow so fast that it seems too darn fast...and my hair grew from my bra strap to my waist in a year from taking this  stuff!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh my... another ingredient to stuff into my soaping cabinet.... I think I'm becoming a hoarder!!!!!!


----------



## cwarren (Aug 6, 2010)

Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> Oh my... another ingredient to stuff into my soaping cabinet.... I think I'm becoming a hoarder!!!!!!


 LOL I think I have the hoarding bug too .. ((( and I hate clutter too )) I just cant help myself ---  I will post after I use it both ways , will be a while. I'm leaving to go visit my mom in Iowa for 2 weeks and I'm leaving tomorrow .. Yea me !


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got back from visiting my mom in Michigan.... I'm starting to think she only wants me to come so I'll bring soap!!! 

Have a great time!!

I gotta get some of that earth stuff (couldn't remember how to spell it!!). Can we just call it DE?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

That's what my sister and I call it because it's a lot easier (and faster) when we're having a conversation to say DE than diatomaceous earth.


----------



## carebear (Aug 6, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> That's what my sister and I call it because it's a lot easier (and faster) when we're having a conversation to say DE than diatomaceous earth.


mmmmm - just how often does it actually come up in conversation?  LOL


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

It came up quite a bit when we were discussing the benefits of it, how it could be used for our animals and whether one of us should buy some to try.

Occasional checks: "Did you remember to take your DE today?" I'm good about remembering, she's a little forgetful.   

A few days ago, I had just finished a soap batch for my nephew and I made a comment to my sister about how I was wondering if DE would work in a soap batch.


----------



## epowers777 (Aug 6, 2010)

If you have a feed store near by you can buy Food Grade DE from there also, and usually for a pretty good price. We have chickens and use it in their coup. Just a suggestion if your pricing it out. I never thought of using it in soap. I just started making soap in the last year or so.  I'm starting with MP first.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

epowers777 - Thanks, I'll have to check it out. 

I'm going to make a small experimental HP batch tomorrow. I'll post back & let people know how it turns out.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> epowers777 - Thanks, I'll have to check it out.
> 
> I'm going to make a small experimental HP batch tomorrow. I'll post back & let people know how it turns out.



Great! Thanks! I wish I had the patience to do HP all of the time. I am too lazy. That is why I dread making liqud soap!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't understand why you need patience for HP. It's so easy. Just mix everything in, leave it on warm and let it cook. Check on it occasionally, etc.

When I do small batchs (20 oz), I do them in a 1.5 qt and they don't take long to cook.


----------



## Jaaret (Aug 7, 2010)

*Diatomaceous Earth*

I ordered some food grade DE from Ebay a few days ago and will be trying it both as a food supplement and a soaping ingredient. It should be a nice addition to add for "micro-dermabrasion."


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 7, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you need patience for HP. It's so easy. Just mix everything in, leave it on warm and let it cook. Check on it occasionally, etc.
> 
> When I do small batchs (20 oz), I do them in a 1.5 qt and they don't take long to cook.



I say that because when I am making a 20lb batch of soap (oil weight) I dont have anything big enough to cook it in, and I dont feel like breaking it down to 6 batches to be cooked a batch at a time in a crock. I just dont want to have to babysit it...if you KWIM


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow! You do 20 lbs at a time? Your family must be very, very clean.   

Okay, I didn't realize your big batchs were *big *batches. The biggest batch I've ever made was 5 lbs. I can certainly understand why you wouldn't want to have a counter covered with crockpots.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 7, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Wow! You do 20 lbs at a time? Your family must be very, very clean.
> 
> Okay, I didn't realize your big batchs were *big *batches. The biggest batch I've ever made was 5 lbs. I can certainly understand why you wouldn't want to have a counter covered with crockpots.



I make soap for a local organic foods co-op and I sell soap to extended family! They buy in bulk because they live across the country so I am always making a ton!


----------



## Maria (Aug 7, 2010)

I sell DE but I don't put it in soap as it is very drying.  Also it is the consistency of flour which is why food grade DE is called fossil shell flour. It kills parasites like fleas because it dries the waxy covering of the external skeletal system.  I wear gloves when handling DE. I have mixed a small amount in my tooth powder but it isn't the best tasting stuff.  DE is great for natural pest control and as a trace mineral supplement.


----------



## Jaaret (Aug 7, 2010)

Maria said:
			
		

> I sell DE but I don't put it in soap as it is very drying.



Good to know, Maria. I usually discount my NaOH by 8% and always use good emolients in my soaps like avocado oil, castor oil and almond oil. Do you think these emolients will effectively counter the drying properties of DE?


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 7, 2010)

Jaaret said:
			
		

> Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...that soap I made with mostly shea and cocoa...which are supposed to be pretty drying when used in high percentages...I superfatted at 9% and that soap wasnt drying....it was just not great soap. 

I was reading the tooth soap thread and I may have to make a tooth soap with DE powder in it now.


----------



## epowers777 (Aug 7, 2010)

You should do a 2 part soap wash. First use the de bar then use a real high moisture bar.
Just an idea!


----------



## Jaaret (Aug 7, 2010)

*2 part bar*

A two part bar is a great idea! Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## epowers777 (Aug 7, 2010)

No problem if you can get 2 different colors and get them to mold together that would be a sweet looking bar please take pics if you do it and let us know.


----------



## Maria (Aug 8, 2010)

It may or may not be enough Jaaret depending on how much is added. Because the DE is a powder, you won't get a scrubby sensation like with pumice. I have made several soaps with mineral powders and to me they do not lather well. I never tried a soap made with silica in any form.  DE is primarily amorphous silica, I can't imagine the benefits from washing with it. It will be interesting to hear from those who try it.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 8, 2010)

I did a 20 oz HP batch yesterday to experiment with DE. I used 7.65 oz aloe juice for the liquid, added 1 T sugar, .4 oz sodium lactate, and 7% superfat.

30% Olive oil
30% Coconut oil
30% Crisco new w/ palm
10% Castor oil

Hardness 36
Cleansing 20
Conditioning 60
Bubbly 29
Creamy 25

After it was done, I removed approximately 13 oz and added 1 1/2 teaspoons of DE to it. Today, I tried a little of the comparison batch and it has nice creamy bubbly lather. Then I tried some of the DE batch and it didn’t lather as much and didn’t feel as creamy but it didn’t dry out my hands. I’m going to let these cure for a couple of weeks and then test again. 

I just had an idea! How about if I send samples of these in my swap box? Then the guinea pigs…umm…I mean swap participants can give their opinions about DE in soaps.   

It's an idea...I didn't say it was a good one.


----------



## Jaaret (Aug 8, 2010)

*DE*

Thanks for leading the experiment, Hazel! In theory, the DE has a micro-dermabrasion on skin and is safe to use on the face. (I wouldn't be inclined to use a pumace soap on my face.) Years ago, the friend who had the expensive DE soap said that he credited it with clearing up his complexion. I have no way of knowing what else was in the soap or if it was the DE that helped to clear up his skin. I occasionally do a home micro-dermabrasion using a slurry made from baking soda and water with a single drop of EO. Perhaps I'll try that with the DE.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 8, 2010)

That's interesting about the microdermabrasion. I'll have to try some on my face. I'll also give some to one of my nephews and see if it helps with his acne.


----------



## Harlow (Aug 9, 2010)

I have never used it in soap, but if you sprinkle it on your carpet or in your yard, it kills fleas!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2010)

Because this is food grade, we can also sprinkle it on the dogs and cats (well, if we can get the cats to hold still).

Oddly enough, we haven't had to do this because we haven't had a flea problem this year.


----------



## carebear (Aug 9, 2010)

Harlow said:
			
		

> I have never used it in soap, but if you sprinkle it on your carpet or in your yard, it kills fleas!



I lived an apartment with ants once, and ROACHES, and this stuff is great for both.  Ewwww.

I have bad allergies myself, and had cats so couldn't use anything toxic.


----------



## Jaaret (Aug 10, 2010)

epowers777 said:
			
		

> You should do a 2 part soap wash. First use the de bar then use a real high moisture bar.
> Just an idea!



I really like this idea. I've been doing more web research and just found a seaweed soap that has (among other things) DE that retails for $18 for a 5.3 ouce bar! I also just read a recommendation to use it with a tiny bit of water for a microdermabrasion facial. The DE I ordered just arrived today and I will definitely be experimenting with it in my next batches of soap.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 10, 2010)

I used kelp powder and scent in my control batch so I could easily see which had the DE in it.

Umm...does this mean I could sell the test batch for $18?    I'm sorry...I just can't imagine paying that much for a 5 oz bar. Where did you see this bar?


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 10, 2010)

shonnyisley said:
			
		

> PLEASE SOMEONE LET ME KNOW HOW THIS TURNS OUT! I have  already had one simi ruined batch of soap and I am not so eagar to try it again! I love earth powder though! I am wanting to start taking it again since I did not take it during my pregnancy because I wasnt sure how safe it was...and now I am nursing and am still unsure if I can take it! That stuff makes your nails grow so fast that it seems too darn fast...and my hair grew from my bra strap to my waist in a year from taking this  stuff!



How did you take it? I want it- need my hair to grow.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 11, 2010)

I mix mine into juice.  It's way to chalky for me to do in water.  I like apple juice or grape juice.  Mix it up good and slam it quickly before it settles back to the bottom of the glass.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks so much- I will have to try that for sure! I appreciate it!


----------



## cwarren (Sep 6, 2010)

I have had the DE in coffee for 2 wks now. Yes I can tell a difference in my nails.. and it does clean you out  :roll:  !!  1 T in a cup if coffee.. (( I have not noticed hair - live in hot south east texas and hair is always pulled up  LOL ))


----------



## Jerry S (Sep 7, 2010)

*Using DE in soap???*

I don’t know about using this stuff in soap.  I used to use a lot of DE as a filtering agent in my swimming pool filter. I don’t know how much of the stuff ended up in the pool but it was hard to tell if it was having any effect on my family’s health. 

As mentioned in one of the threads it has silica like consistency and or properties. I wouldn’t put it in my soap for fear some of the by-product of this could end up in one’s eyes. The abrasiveness of DE may have a detrimental effect on really soft tissue. 

These are just my thoughts on the subject on using DE. I certainly wouldn’t want to take a chance of accidentally breathing any of this stuff since it has a high silica content. I used a mask when putting it in my swimming pool filter.  As for using it as an exfoliant in soap, ground up oatmeal would surely be a lot safer. 
Jerry S


----------



## evergreen (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Using DE in soap???*



			
				Jerry S said:
			
		

> I don’t know about using this stuff in soap.  I used to use a lot of DE as a filtering agent in my swimming pool filter.



This is not a food grade DE...never use the industrial grade for anything but the intended filtering purpose.  Food grade is non-toxic while the other is not. Pool grade is heat treated and in crystalline form.  Industrial DE is NOT safe to ingest.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 7, 2010)

I have food grade too


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2010)

I used food grade which looks similar to flour in the soap batch. I've been reading more about diatomaceous earth and I've found it is used in facial masks to absorb excess oils. It's also used in scrubs and toothpaste since it is a mild abrasive.


----------



## dcornett (Sep 11, 2010)

Very interesting thread!!! After reading this and watching earthworks video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQn6GSHN ... _embedded#! I'm sold. Just ordered 1 lb to see if it really will lower cholesterol and blood pressure, and help with hair and nails. I'm eager to see how your soap turns out Jaaret I'm very interested in a good microderm abrasion soap.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 11, 2010)

Half Caper Farm said:
			
		

> Just be very, very careful not to inhale the dust.   :shock:  You don't want a lungfull of this stuff.



Too right. Check the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) as the one I googled tells me it's not good to inhale. Big problem when putting it on pets. May be Carcinogenic. 

I got this quote from a MSDS some time ago and I can't locate it at the moment. May not be for food grade though. Wearing a mask when handling powders such as this and Titanium Dioxide is probably a good idea. 



> Routes of Exposure Inhalation, ingestion, eye and skin Health effects from likely routes of exposure Inhalation: Ingestion: Eye: Skin: Material is irritating to mucous membranes and upper respiratory tract. Ingestion is not expected to be a primary route of exposure. No adverse health effects expected. Temporary irritation or inflammation. No adverse health effects expected. Effects of Overexposure Chronic exposure can cause silicosis, a form of lung scaring that can cause shortness of breath and reduced lung function. May also affect blood and liver. Inhalation may increase the progression of tuberculosis. Existing Conditions Aggravated by Exposure Pre-existing upper respiratory and lung disease such as, but not limited to bronchitis, emphysema and asthma. Carcinogenicity Classified as a carcinogen (IARC, NTP, OSHA).


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> [quote="Half Caper Farm":7wxhirsv]Just be very, very careful not to inhale the dust.   :shock:  You don't want a lungfull of this stuff.



Too right. Check the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) as the one I googled tells me it's not good to inhale. Big problem when putting it on pets. May be Carcinogenic. 

I got this quote from a MSDS some time ago and I can't locate it at the moment. May not be for food grade though. Wearing a mask when handling powders such as this and Titanium Dioxide is probably a good idea. 



> Routes of Exposure Inhalation, ingestion, eye and skin Health effects from likely routes of exposure Inhalation: Ingestion: Eye: Skin: Material is irritating to mucous membranes and upper respiratory tract. Ingestion is not expected to be a primary route of exposure. No adverse health effects expected. Temporary irritation or inflammation. No adverse health effects expected. Effects of Overexposure Chronic exposure can cause silicosis, a form of lung scaring that can cause shortness of breath and reduced lung function. May also affect blood and liver. Inhalation may increase the progression of tuberculosis. Existing Conditions Aggravated by Exposure Pre-existing upper respiratory and lung disease such as, but not limited to bronchitis, emphysema and asthma. Carcinogenicity Classified as a carcinogen (IARC, NTP, OSHA).


[/quote:7wxhirsv]

This sounds like industrial diatomaceous earth.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 11, 2010)

I made a 1 #  batch today with milk and honey.. I'll let ya know how it turns out ..   Yes swap with D E   would be good ... all D E soaps   FUN !!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2010)

I put samples of the DE soap and comparison soap (half of the batch without DE) in the box I sent for the Nostalgia swap. I posted this discussion's link and asked for feedback about it. It will be interesting to read the comments.


----------



## Maria (Sep 11, 2010)

Food grade DE is less than .5% crystalline silica which is the kind that causes silicosis. It is amorphous silica which does not.  My husband and I have taken Perma Guard DE for years and give it to my pets.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 11, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I put samples of the DE soap and comparison soap (half of the batch without DE) in the box I sent for the Nostalgia swap. I posted this discussion's link and asked for feedback about it. It will be interesting to read the comments.


   Put a link here for us to see the comments too   please


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2010)

I asked them to post any feedback on this topic so the information will stay on one thread.

Who knows? They might all post that it's the worst soap in the world.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL -- I don't think so !!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2010)

haha, probably not, Hazel.. I bet it will be fine.

I'm interested now in taking some of this DE... may go find myself some. I want my hair to grow faster!


----------



## LadyM (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello all DE curious!

I'm one of the guinea pigs from the swap and I'm here to report that Hazel's DE soap is   ........ drumroll ........   FABULOUS!!!!!

I used it for the first time yesterday, and it was excellent!!
It has a soft silky feel that is soooo luxurious.
I prefer it heartily to the silky yet slippery feel of clays. 

It's a beautifully crafted bar, great feel to use, great lather, non-drying.

I totally want to experiment with DE now  

Way to go Hazel!!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2010)

LadyM,

Thanks for the review and the kind words.    I also like the feel of it but I was so happy with the way the soap turned out that I felt I was biased.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay, both myself and my BF tried them.  I put one in each hand and lathered up.

The D-earth one was definately smoother than the other but I'm not sure if it was the D-earth or that the other had kelp?  It had better glide and was extremely silky.  My hands are super soft right now.  

But I have to say...DANG!  That was some nice soap, Hazel!  Between that, your scrub and your killer lotion...you're on a roll!  I can't wait to get the next swap box to see what you did!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks! It makes me feel a little more confident when I get compliments from experienced soapers like you and LadyM. But don't get too excited about the Halloween swap. I didn't expect to be needed so I wasn't prepared.   

Although I had fun packaging everything up. I got to express my inner child.  :wink: 

Yeah, I don't know about the kelp. I think I'll try another experimental batch and leave the kelp and scent out. It's time I made another unscented/uncolored batch. My sister asked me the other day about more because she said she was on the last bar. I was pleased she mentioned it because it meant she was paying attention when I talked about giving soap time to cure.


----------



## Nevada (Jan 4, 2014)

Hazel, still using DE? If it's good for the Nails, it should be good for the teeth



Hazel said:


> It's funny that you posted this about DE. I was just wondering if it was possible to use in soap. I have food grade DE and I drink about 1 T a day. I can verify it's good for the nails because mine have become very strong. I used to have problems with my nails being brittle and "peeling". I don't know if it's helped my skin and hair because I use so many different products I can't make a fair assessment.
> 
> Hmm...now that you've posted I'll definitely give it a try. I'll put it on my "to do" list for Saturday.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2014)

Nevada,

I'm so sorry I never saw your question. I didn't receive an email notification. Thread subscriptions must get automatically deleted after a certain period of time. I wouldn't have even seen it now if Jane hadn't asked me a question about DE and I had to re-read the thread to jog my memory.

Anyway, to answer your question - I had stopped using DE a long time ago but in the past 6 weeks or so have been thinking about getting more. My nails have been peeling and breaking easily. However, I'm not sure how good it would be for the teeth since they aren't growing. Although, I may be wrong about it not helping with teeth. Looks like I've got more research to do.


----------

